# 2002 Nissan X-Trail Ti Luxury T30 - Key reset issue.



## opulence (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I have this issue where if I leave my car overnight, I'll try and start it in the morning, it'll kick over and the engine will start for about half a second and then turn off. If you turn the key again it just kicks over and doesn't start.

My local repair guy said he looked at the box, put the error code into goolge and found that you have to do this sequence with the key where it's on for 5 seconds, off for 10 then on for 5 then off for 10 and then kick it over.

The sequence works every time but it's very annoying!

He said I might need to replace the key? Is this correct? I took it to the actual nissan dealership because apparently they're the ones that can do that kind of stuff, and of course, they could not replicate the problem and charged me $75 to not fix it.

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------

